# Why do "Save As" versions from "Edit in Photoshop", not get added to the Catalog?



## Mahombi (Apr 18, 2012)

Further to my previous question on the subject, it seems that it is normal for non-RAW images, edited via "Edit in Photoshop", using the "Edit Original" option and then saved as another version (e.g. a Jpeg to a different folder), not to automatically be placed into the Catalog. In other words, one has to manually import them back into Lightroom. Is there a good reason for this? I can't think of one!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi Mahombi, which version of Photoshop are you using?


----------



## Mahombi (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Victoria

My Photoshop version is CS5.

I should also say that since posting my question, I have found that opening my image as a Smart Object, seems to get around this problem. I just don't understand why it's necessary to take this route.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 20, 2012)

LR doesn't have a direct way to talk to Photoshop so it uses Bridgetalk I believe, which is a kind of scripting.  There are differences in the ways that LR passes the file - if you're passing it with settings, it seems to go one way (through Bridgetalk, which it can track) and when it's just opening originals it doesn't track it.  I'm not entirely sure of the logic behind it though.


----------

